# Electric heater



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

I am considering buying an electric heater for the motorhome. We have the gas but as We use sites with electric hook up we thought it might be an idea to use an electric heater.
My concern is the size of heater ie the amount of Kw I use. Will a 1 Kw heater blow the trip switches on an average site? The van is wired up correctly with trip switches RCCB's etc but am unsure what sites provide? 
I tried a 450w panel heater from argos but it didn't raise the temp in the van at all.
Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

They use approx 4Amps per K/watt.
Most of the sites I've been to (not to many) have a 10Amp hook-up supply.


----------



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

*heater wattage*

Thanks for the quick reply.

So digging deep into my youthfull memory banks,

V = A x R

W= A x V

works out about 960 watts for 4 amp supply..

has any one had problems of tripping out a camp site using a 1 Kw heater ?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Van Heating*

Hi Dave

a a 500 w oil filled is the safe way to 'keep the chill off' overnight provided it doesn't get ( as it was at Hogmanay - 2 or so) too cold.

b. My recommendation would be a 1Kw/500w selectable oil filled - certainly over the last couple of months we've had it more often on 1Kw while we've slept/been out of the van - thats only loading your EHU to 4-5 amps or so no trips there

c. I've put 'selectable' as I keep my van on EHU in my drive and the 500w selection is in deference to my ( forthcoming) EDF bill !!

Harry


----------



## DAVESMIFF (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

So upto 4 amp supply 1Kw 
10 amp suply would be 2 Kw

switchable oilfilled is best

ask what suply is provided on arrival

SORTED 
I love this site. and all the people willing to help. ( well that might be a bit strong but you know what I mean )

hanks


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I fitted a convector heater which I got from B&Q with three heat settings; 500w, 1200w, and 2000w, which I fixed to the wall in the van via a fused outlet. I got a Siemans control unit whch controls the heater wirelessly so which ever heat setting we put it on we can reduce it to night setting and increase it before we get out of bed! It works great and did not cost a fortune, £12 for the heater and £30 for the control unit.

Graham


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

You can never calculate wattage and amps etc in my experience in real life. Fine in theory, but blows in practice, particulary in UK and France. Recommend leccy blanket at this time of year!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"You can never calculate wattage and amps etc in my experience in real life."

Sorry mate, thats total cods wallop. Real amps for electric heaters are simple to calculate using ohms law as shown in previous posts. Even the CC temporary site at the NEC with a limited 6 amp supply was quite capable of sustaining a 1KW heater all day.

If your van does not have any electric heating built in and you want something to warm yourself then one of those switchable fan heaters with settings for 1,2 or 3 Kw are most useful. Effective and small enough to hide in a locker when not in use.

"Normal" sites with a full 16 amp capability will run a 3KW heater as well as your built in electric heater. The coffee machine may just push it over the top though!

Watts = Volts X Amps.

Amps = Watts divided by volts.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Dave
I have used a convector heater with 1kw and 2 kw settings
when it was really cold, left it on 1kw all night and was warm as toast
used 2kw every now and then to boost up the temp if i had had the door open or left heater switched off

The main thing to remember is to knock down the heater setting when you put the kettle, microwave or any other power supping device on

Also you have to take into account a small amount of power is being used on your fridge and your battery charging of the motorhome

Whenever i arrive on site i will always if possible to have a quick look at the currant rating of the circuit breaker in the hook up point

sometimes they tell you its a 10amp hook up but actually has a 16a breaker fitted

Alan H


----------

